# Sticky  Stolen 1965 GTO Convertible in San Fernando Valley



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/cto/5514224513.html
I have known this car for over 20 years and was one of the first 65 GTOs I saw when I was 20 and made me fall in love with the 65. It was restored by a magazine editor and founder of trivalley Gto. The car was sold and has been around the country. I saw this post on Craigslist and met up with Doug the current owner. My friend actually contacted him and introduced him to the guy that restored her. 
Today I found out from Doug that some guy met up with him to buy it and car jacked him. This took place around Topanga canyon south of Venura blvd. 
This car is a real special paint codef 1965 convertible GTO. Just wanted to put the word out there if anyone hears anything. Doug found posi burn outs in a residential neighborhood a few blocks away. His tires are uniroyal tigerpaw and I have the exact tires from my 66.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

wow that sucks, how did the guy meet up with him? must of had a mode of transportation that he left there, also a digital trail from craigslist.
If I am meeting someone I do not know for a $65000 transaction, I would meet in a police parking lot and I would bring a gun. Hopefully he had an agreed upon value insurance policy.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

crustysack said:


> wow that sucks, how did the guy meet up with him? must of had a mode of transportation that he left there, also a digital trail from craigslist.
> If I am meeting someone I do not know for a $65000 transaction, I would meet in a police parking lot and I would bring a gun. Hopefully he had an agreed upon value insurance policy.


:agree

Topfuel,

If you can post the VIN in this thread a potential buyer searching google will be directed here. I also stuck this thread and added pictures to your post.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I appreciate the suggestions. The vin is #237675Z120295


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

*wow*

that is scary and real crummy.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

this post has encouraged me to put a gps tracker in my GTO. (as soon as the engine goes back in). It must be heart breaking to loose a car this way.


----------



## 13mpg (Jan 8, 2018)

The tracker is a good idea I think I'll get a couple of my own. When I lived in San Diego and the lo jack was available the news was full of jacjins and thefts and the places they found the cars was amazing. Good news is they were found found fast and with minimal damage. I think my insurance company even offers a discount if I have them in my vehicles.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Truly Sucks. When I was living in the SF Valley I went to look at a 61 chev. bel air (bubbletop) 409 car at a In& Out burger, when I got there the police were loading it on a flatbed, it was a stolen car and the seller ran.
Old Thread I know....
I hope Doug got his 65 back.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1


----------



## ‘Vid (9 mo ago)

That’s one of the most gorgeous GTOs I’ve ever seen. I hope it’s found safe and sound.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

‘Vid said:


> That’s one of the most gorgeous GTOs I’ve ever seen. I hope it’s found safe and sound.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In 1982, I passed up an identical one except it had a power rear antenna. It was $1500 and a clean car, but the 2 speed auto was a deal breaker. I HATE thieves.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Since this is a 6-year-old post I wonder if it was ever recovered.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Since this is a 6-year-old post I wonder if it was ever recovered.


That's why I clicked on it. Figured there was an update. Sigh.....


----------

